# Johnson cast nets



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

I just had jimmy and korey build me a new bait net from Johnson cast nets..... Gotta say not only are they the sweetest looking nets I've ever seen but they throw like a dream and are of total quality..... If anyone's looking for a new net I highly recommend getting jimmy to build you whatever you want, if anyone's interested shoot me a message and I'll gladly give you his contact number


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

+1 for Johnson nets. I have a couple of them including one of his 12ft big Johnson bait nets in 1/2inch mesh and love it. Sucker can catch some bait. All his nets are very nice and quality.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I had him make me a 12 foot bait net and he did a good job and I was very satisfied. I sent him a 12 foot cast net to be repaired and never got it back. He would not return phone calls, etc... This has probably been a couple of years ago. Will never use him again.


----------

